# Harness help please!



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a harness that is easy to get on? When I say outside Oakley gets so excited that it is a fight to get his on.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I know how you feel!! All of mine but Violet, act like maniacs when the harnesses come out.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Remember, a harness that is easy to get on may also be easy to get out of. You want a very secure harness especially for a puppy. I absolutely swear by Buddy Belts. 

Get Oakley to sit and pick him up before you bring out the harness, ask him if he wants to go outside, etc. to keep the excitement level down. That's what I do with Bailey. I get the harness after I've picked him up. It makes it much easier!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Where do you get these Buddy Belts?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I have one that has velco, it is the best. don't know the name but it is mesh. I am out of town and will ask my husband what the name is. We leave the one around the neck bound and slip over his neck and then quickly strap around is body.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

dntdelay said:


> Where do you get these Buddy Belts?


Funny Fur has them on sale until the end of June. Enter FFLOVEBB at checkout for 20% off.

Buddy Belts, Buddy Belt Harness, Leather Dog Harness

W Fields also carries them:

Buddy Belt Harness

Buddy Belts are expensive but worth every penny IMO.

Scrappy Pets makes a knock off that is much less expensive. I have one in black but was not happy with it. Bailey never wears it as the black dye bleeds all over his coat.

http://www.scrappypets.com/harness.html


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

We are huge Buddy Belt fans too  Is it the easiest to put on? probably not THE easiest but it's fairly quick and secure.

I really like the step-in harnesses with secure clip and velcro like this too (Susan Lanci also makes a very similar style):
Puppia Classic Harness B This is faster to put on compared to the Buddy Belt.

Obi has not slipped out of either of these step-in harnesses. The easiest ones to slip out of are the Over the head ones. 

As marj mentioned, hold the dog first, then take out the harness


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> I know how you feel!! All of mine but Violet, act like maniacs when the harnesses come out.


Yep! I keep thinking one of these days he will calm down a little!

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. I will check them out..


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I love Buddy Belts. I can't figure out any other harnesses I've bought. It's like the new car seats for kids! It's not them it's me lol. But Buddy Belts are easy and secure. My vet loved them too since some harnesses still come up to high around their necks.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I use the step-in harnesses that Marisa mentioned, Izzy has never came out and they are easy. We have taught her to stand up and we have the harness over our hands and just grab her front feet and slip them in.


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

I think the Puppia Vest Harness is great. Easy to put in it feels very secure. Simba is pretty good about letting us put it on him, because he knows its a good thing. Getting it off is the issue because I don't like leaving it on if I don't have to (ie indoors) but I guess he likes having it on that he will run off after I unhook the leash. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I also LIKE THE pUPPIA oNES. bUT Martha Stewart makes a great secure one. You can find it it PetSmart. Really cut styles.*


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I keep looking at the Buddy Belts and I am not sure if Jasmine or I for that matter like it, plus it is really expensive. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I love the scrappy pets harnesses. It's the "cheaper" version of buddy belts but still amazing quality. One day I'll get a buddy belt to compare better, and because it was what I originally wanted, but I think if money is an issue, scrappy pets harness is a great alternative. They're super soft and comfortable. 

http://www.scrappypets.com/onlinestore.html


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

The one we use is from Bark Appeal.com We have the Netted Wrap N Go Velcro Harness. Easy as pie. They also have a step in one. Since we live in Florida this one lets him breathe. I got it a pet store in town.


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

We have 2 buddy belts, one tropical blue and one black. They are the best investment ever! When Boo chewed up his first one I emailed them and asked them to repair it, but they sent me a new one instead :chili:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Buddy belts I have heard are fantastic! I know a lady that sells them around the 50-80-100 price range mark! But right now I am using the Puppia harness on all of my three and I love it!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm another buddy belt fan!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> The one we use is from Bark Appeal.com We have the Netted Wrap N Go Velcro Harness. Easy as pie. They also have a step in one. Since we live in Florida this one lets him breathe. I got it a pet store in town.


Thanks, I will check it out. I need fast and easy lol!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I almost forgot, the "SENSE-action" no pull harness is also really easy to put on. The buddy belts and scrappy pets harnesses you put their front paws in the holes first and buckle on their back, but with this one you slip it through their head and clip it behind their paws. There's videos on YouTube for buddy belts, scrappy pets, and the sense-action harnesses and they show you how they put them on the dogs, so you could compare and see which you find easier for you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Those buddy belts look interesting.Might try one. I use puppia step ins.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

We got the Buddy Belt after Marisa let Dominic try it on Owens BB. It looks so good and I'm sure it feels good on them. I don't find it hard to put it on and so far Dominic hasn't manage to scape as he did a few times with other harnesses. 
That's how the Buddy Belt looks on Benjamin, the little dude. 











Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

Paisley has a step in harness that is easyish. I also would recommend a vest type harness like this Avant Garde Animal Dog Harness at PETCO It comes in all different styles and colors and is pretty easy to get on.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I also love the Buddy Belt. The less shiny ones are usually a softer leather I find. My girls have the regular pink ones that are butter soft. I have other harnesses that I use too like the harness vests that give them an automatic jacket for the colder weather days. The Buddy Belt is great if they are already wearing a sweater or clothes as it still fits nicely over, or naked  If I could have only one form of harness it would be the Buddy Belt.


----------

